# 3' to 5' by Monday Morning,Up State NY



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Go Figure...
OFF LAKE ONTARIO...SIMILAR OR EVEN MORE IMPRESSIVE LAKE PARAMETERS 
SEEN OFF LAKE ERIE WILL BE EXPERIENCED OFF LAKE ONTARIO WITH ABOUT A 
6 HOUR DELAY. LAKE SNOWS WILL DEVELOP BEHIND THE ARCTIC BOUNDARY 
LATER THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE INTO SATURDAY AFTERNOON GENERALLY 
MEANDERING FROM THE TUG HILL NORTHWARD ACROSS THE WATERTOWN AREA AND 
THEN EVENTUALLY SETTLING BACK ACROSS THE TUG HILL LATER SATURDAY 
NIGHT. THE SUNDAY THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT TIME PERIOD LOOKS TO BE THE 
MOST INTENSE WITH A FULL LAKE FETCH IN PLACE AND EXTREME INSTABILITY 
WITH LAKE INDUCED CAPES OVER 1000 J/KG. VERY INTENSE LAKE SNOWS 
SHOULD BE REALIZED DURING THIS TIME PERIOD WITH SNOWFALL RATES OF UP 
TO 5 INCHES PER HOUR NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION. LAKE EFFECT SNOW 
WARNING ALREADY ISSUED TO COVER THIS ENTIRE TIME PERIOD FROM TONIGHT 
THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT. LOCALIZED AMOUNTS OF 3 TO AS MUCH AS 5 FEET OR 
EVEN MORE ARE LIKELY BY MONDAY MORNING.

&&

.LONG TERM /MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY/...

PROLONGED COLD FLOW ACROSS BOTH LAKES ERIE AND ONTARIO WILL MAINTAIN 
PERSISTENT LAKE EFFECT SNOWS THROUGH AT LEAST THURSDAY. GFS KEEPS 
WESTERLY WINDS ACROSS THE LAKES AND 850MB TEMPS HOVER AROUND -20C 
THROUGH THE PERIOD. THE WESTERN SOUTHERN TIER AND THE TUG HILL 
PLATEAU WILL BE IN NEARLY CONTINUOUS LAKE EFFECT SNOWS AND THE COLD 
TEMPERATURES WILL RESULT IN VERY HIGH SNOW TO WATER RATIOS...THUS 
PRODIGIOUS AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE LIKELY. THE REGION REMAINS UNDER THE 
INFLUENCE OF THE COLD CYCLONIC FLOW AND LIGHT SNOW OR SNOW SHOWERS 
ARE POSSIBLE ANYWHERE DURING THIS FRIGID EPISODE.

DAYTIME TEMPS WILL STRUGGLE TO REACH THE MID TEENS TUESDAY WITH A 
SLOW MODERATION TO THE 20S BY THE END OF THE WEEK. LOW TEMPS WILL 
LIKELY BE WELL BELOW ZERO OVER THE SOUTHERN TIER AND EAST OF LAKE 
ONTARIO THROUGH MID WEEK WITH SINGLE NUMBER TO LOWER TEENS 
ELSEWHERE...MODERATING TO THE SINGLE NUMBER AND TEENS BY THE END OF 
THE WEEK.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If anybody out there need some helps let me know. I can be out there in no time! :waving:


----------

